# Switching SD memory card between two different cameras?



## Tbini87 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey guys,
   today my wife and I were shooting. I was using our D40 and she was using her D90. She ran out of room on her card so I gave her mine... but it seemed like I couldn't view the pictures from her card (shot with the D90) on the D40. Does it matter what camera is used to shoot the photos when it comes to viewing them in camera? Would they show up in her D90 but not the D40 if they were shot on the D90? 

    This is probably really basic but it had me super confused and I just don't have any experience switching cards between cameras. Any help or clarification on the issue would be great. Thanks!


----------



## haynchinook334 (Nov 13, 2010)

I believe that the D90 SD card is formatted to Just that D90. I did the same thing with my D90 SD card and tried to view pictures on my girls D40....Didn't work either.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't view the images shot from one camera on the other.  They are different models and use CF cards.  I can shoot images on the same card from either camera without formatting.  No big deal IMO.


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 13, 2010)

Firmware is designed to look for a specific folder name convention. If you look with windows file explorer you will see the different folders one for D40 and other for the D90.
.


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. But why couldn't I see the pictures from the D90 on the D40? The card is just setup for the D90? The system is setup to only view the images taken from the camera that the card is currently in?


----------



## mrpink (Nov 13, 2010)

Tbini87 said:


> Thanks for the responses. But why couldn't I see the pictures from the D90 on the D40? The card is just setup for the D90? The system is setup to only view the images taken from the camera that the card is currently in?



:roll::roll::roll:



orb9220 said:


> Firmware is designed to look for a specific folder name convention. If you look with windows file explorer you will see the different folders one for D40 and other for the D90.
> .


----------



## LarryD (Nov 13, 2010)

Tbini87 said:


> Thanks for the responses. But why couldn't I see the pictures from the D90 on the D40? The card is just setup for the D90? The system is setup to only view the images taken from the camera that the card is currently in?


 
Repeating what was said...  

On your card, the images taken by the D90 are under a folder labeled D90.  Your D40 is only going to look for folders labeled D40 and will ignore the D90 files..  Some camera systems are firmware compatible, but not all..


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2010)

you need to put the card back into the other camera to read the files, this is true of bodies from the same maker and of course with different makers as well.

you will also need to format the card in both bodies to remove all images.


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 13, 2010)

He never mentioned whether or not it was possible to view them on a D40 if they were taken on a D90. I understand they may be in different folders, but I was thinking maybe you could navigate in the D40 to find the images that were from the D90. Sounds like you can't... though that hasn't been said very explicitly.


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2010)

no you can't find the images from the D90 in a D40 camera nor the other way around


----------



## mrpink (Nov 13, 2010)

Tbini87 said:


> He never mentioned whether or not it was possible to view them on a D40 if they were taken on a D90. I understand they may be in different folders, but I was thinking maybe you could navigate in the D40 to find the images that were from the D90. Sounds like you can't... though that hasn't been said very explicitly.



You can't.  To be more exact, your D40 cannot.







p!nK


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 13, 2010)

very good to know. thanks guys.


----------

